# Apple Remote Desktop and LinkSys cable router



## aimbuster (Mar 29, 2003)

I have 3 computers at home and I want to access 1 from work. I don't have a firewall setup at work. I have configured the router to forward requests to the computer running ARD client using port 3283 in the "Forwarding" section of the router (as described in the Apple Knowledge Database). When I try to connect from work with my iBook, I cannot access the computer at home running ARD client. I then tried opening all ports with "DMZ Host" of the router to the ARD client computer but still can't connect to the computer. I'm able to do it when I'm home and the iBook is connected to the LAN, though.

Is there anything I'm missing here? Anybody with the same setup?

ARD version 1.1
LinkSys cable router has latest firmware
Mac OS X 10.2.4


----------



## kenny (Mar 29, 2003)

It's most likely  that the firewalls at work don't allow outbound traffic like that. Depending on the proxies at work, you might be able to get it to work if you can configure the ARD server/client to use different ports, and configure the client to use the proxies. I don't know for sure, since I don't have ARD... The proxies may also not allow it anyway, since they're typically going to only want to forward http/https/ftp traffic anyway.


----------



## aimbuster (Mar 29, 2003)

At work, it's just a straight connection to a DSL line with no router and no firewall. And each computer has its own static IP. It's basically open.


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 29, 2003)

I've had similar problems with Linksys routers.  My computer at home may be the DMZ but I still can't get through to it.  You might want to try resetting the router.  Maybe that'll do the trick.  I also suggest calling Linksys tech support.  They are very good and free too.  Acessing my computer from outside just hasn't been important enough for me to make the call.  But i'd love to hear what they say if you do call.

Good Luck!


----------

